# برمجة الحاكم الدقيق (محتويات الدوره)



## sockets (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​​​*برمجة المتحكمات الدقيقه *​​​​​​*المحتويات :*
*1- **تعريف المتحكمات الدقيقه أنواعها و استخداماتها *
*2- **المتحكم** (* *(PIC16F84*
*3- **لماذا لغة التجميع فى البرمجه *
*4- المسجلات*
*5- الكتابه إلى منافذ الإخراج*
*6- حلقات التأخر*
*7- البرامج الفرعية*
*8- قراءة البيانات من منافذ الإدخال و الإخراج*
*9- العمليات الحسابيه و المنطقيه*
*10-العمليات على البيت *
*11- جداول البيانات *
*12- التداخلات (مقدمه)*
*13- كتابة برامج التداخلات *
*14- مؤقت البرامج*
*15- المنظر الخارجى للبرنامج *
*16 – تمارين عمليه و مشاريع على برمجة المتحكم الدقيق **PIC16F84*


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله*

[frame="12 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله أخي الكريم على البدء في هذه الدورة :20: 
وأعانك الله على شرحها بالتفصيل
ونتمنى أن نرى المزيد من مشاركاتك الجميلة
ولك خالص تحياتي
مشرف القسم
[/frame]​


----------



## امل عادل (4 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
واريد منحضرتك مبادئ microcontroller 68hc12


----------



## الباحث1980 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك خير الجزاء على هذه الدورة الحلوة ... من أول كنت أنتظر دورة في الميكاترونكس... شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Think (11 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوي sockets ممكن ترسلي الدورة كاملة على الإيميل Bawazeer22000*********** والله يعطيك ألف عافية على هذا المجهود الطيب.


----------



## Think (11 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوي sockets ممكن ترسلي الدورة كاملة على الإيميل Bawazeer22000*********** على الياهو والله يعطيك ألف عافية على هذا المجهود الطيب.​


----------



## ahmedomar (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن ترسلي الدورة كاملة على الإيميل و جزاء الله كل خيرahmad_cht***********


----------



## ibn_uae (14 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا أخي على المبادرة الطيبة
ممكن ترسلي الدورة كاملة على الإيميل ibn_uae على الهوت مايل 
و شكرا مرة أخرى:63:


----------



## هندسة انتاج (23 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو من الاخ socket كيف تتم هذه الدورة وكيفية الاشتراك بها وشكرا


----------



## ديروط الشريف (26 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة ارجو من الاخ الكريم ارسال دورة برمجة المتحكمات الدقيقة كاملة على الاميل الخاص بى(eng_usama1981***********)


----------



## william kamel (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ المحبوب اشكر مجهودك وتعبك مع الجميع اذا امكن ارسال دورة برمجة المتحكمات الدقبقة كاملة على الاميل الخاص بى waelmonagm*yahoo .com


----------



## خالد ماهر (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ socket
هل سيتم عرض هذه الدوره في المنتدى قريبا ؟؟
أم أنك ستكتفي بارسالها لمن يطلبها منك؟؟؟
اذا لم يكن في نيتك عرضها في النتدى لأي سبب من الأسباب فأرجو منك ارساله الى *****ي
khaled_mecha
على ******
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## رامي1 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاءك الله الف خير الأخ socket
هل سيتم عرض هذه الدوره في المنتدى 
أم أنك ستكتفي بارسالها لمن يطلبها منك
اذا لم يكن في نيتك عرضها في النتدى لأي سبب من الأسباب فأرجو منك ارساله على rame12*maktoobcom 
وشكراً لك على ماتقدمه


----------



## william kamel (12 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي اشكرك جدا وافضل ان تكون الدورة فى المنتدى واذا كانت هناك عقبات الرجاء ارسالهابالطريقة المناسبة william kamel


----------



## TariqFarrah (13 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز اين الدوره
or if you wont plz send it to my e-mail
yahoo
tariqfarrah
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sockets (15 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعه الكرس بيتم ترجمته لان الكرس انا درسته باللغه الانجليزيه تحبو انزاه بالانجليزى ولا اكمل ترجمه


----------



## william kamel (16 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ المحبوب-تحياتى لشخصك وبعد---------مع اني اقدر تعب سيادتك في الترجمة ولكن افضل ترجمة الدورة للسببين الاتي زكرهم ----1-لتعم الفائدة للجميع---------2-هدف قومي وهو اثراء اللغة العربية بالكتابات الهندسية--------- william kamel


----------



## Eng_Hisham (18 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز

eng_hisham81***********


----------



## omano81 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ارسال هذه الدورة على *****يomano81*yahoo 
وشكرا لكم كثيرا


----------



## moody_jenin (15 يناير 2007)

*شكرا سلفا يا باشا*

الرجاء وضعه باللغه الانجليزيه اولا


----------



## MUSLIM125 (20 يناير 2007)

يا أخ ضعها بالانجليزى واذا واستطعت أن تترجمها ترجمها
و*****ى هو muslim125***********
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MUSLIM125 (20 يناير 2007)

muslim125 at gawab.com


----------



## نائل__شاهين (27 يناير 2007)

اخي الكريم ممكن ترسل الدورة على *****ي mkhmm7************* ولك مني جزيل الشكر و التقدير, اخوك المحسيري.


----------



## نائل__شاهين (27 يناير 2007)

mkhmm7 at hotmail.com


----------



## محمد دريدي (5 فبراير 2007)

ارجو ارسال الدورة لي على mohamaddradizzz*************


----------



## محمد جميل صالح (7 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مـاجـد (7 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه ويجزيك بالخير وانا في اشد الانتضار لهذه الدوره ولكن بالعربية 

ولك الشكر الجزيل يا اخي......


----------



## اكرم تويج (9 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذه الدوره الحلوه


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (10 مايو 2007)

ارجو ارسال الدورة لي على mohslaeh087***********
والله يبارك فيك


----------



## Hock (14 مايو 2007)

اذا سمحت يا اخي تبعثها على الل*****
black_hock1985***********
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد المنعم حسن (14 مايو 2007)

*The electrical Motors Guide*

http://rapidshare.com/files/31220650/The_Motor_Guide_ABB.pdf.html


----------



## حاتم بانقا (12 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع ال***** Salmaabuz*********** الرجاء باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## رفعت دهمان (12 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاءك الله الف خير الأخ socket
هل سيتم عرض هذه الدوره في المنتدى 
أم أنك ستكتفي بارسالها لمن يطلبها منك
اذا لم يكن في نيتك عرضها في النتدى لأي سبب من الأسباب فأرجو منك ارساله على terminators_2005*************
وشكراً لك على ماتقدمه


----------



## الباشمهندس مصري (15 يوليو 2007)

مشكور أرجو ارسالها Folan70 At Yahoo


----------



## فلسطيني2000 (23 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي 

ارجو ان تقوم بارسال الدوره لي على ال***** على الهوت ميل 
ahmed_tafish*************


----------



## Oudi (30 يوليو 2007)

gzak allah 5ayran


----------



## T.F.Keelany (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
يا ريت إذا في مجال تبعثلي الدورة كاملة على e_mail وشكرا


----------



## انوريكا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود , لو سمحت لو مش هيتم عرض الدورة ارجوك ارسلها على shosakr***********


----------



## ادور (13 يناير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر لك التقدم


----------



## احمد صبري الطائي (23 يناير 2008)

*ممكن*

:77: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجو منك اخي الكريم ارسال دورة برمجة المتحكمات الدقيقة كاملة على الاميل الخاص بى مع جزيل الشكر على ا ل ي ا ه و strong977


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (28 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ، أخي العزيز متى موعد الدورة اذا امكن ؟ راح اتنزلها في المنتدى لو لا ؟


----------



## الاميرة الحائرة (4 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو من الاخ socketsانه ازا ما بده ينشرهاعلى النت انه يرسلى هى الدورة على الاميل
amany_200*************
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نظراً لأن الموضوع أصبح قديماً, والأخ الكريم مقدم الموضوع لم يقدم الدورة, فسيتم إغلاق الموضوع
وتقبلوا تحياتي
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------

